# Pinarello FT1 2008



## Sprattman1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, I just bought a new FT1 tri specific ride. I am happy with its looks but have some questions about quality control.

When the bike arrived at the bike shop the seat post was warped and the seat aimed about 2.5 inches off center to the left. Easy fix, dealer was able to get a new seat post.

Gearing; The "wrench" at my bike shop has been unable to adjust the gearing so that the bottom two gears don't rub on the derailure (ie, small front to small 2 rear). He minimized the rubbing by placements of a shim to move the chain line. Now the top 2 gears are rubbing a bit (small front and 2 big in rear) and the bottom two are still rubbing but not as much.

He made some phone calls and tells me this is not an uncommon problem with this bike.

Anybody have a solution?


----------



## nexusheli (Mar 5, 2008)

The solution is not to ride in those gears. Shimano, Sram and Campy will all tell you that you shouldn't do it, and you're seeing the reason why. It's even worse in a compact set up.

It stresses your chain, it prematurely wears out cogs and chain-rings and is simply bad cycling form.

Why are you riding in the small chainring when you're down in the 12 anyway?


----------



## Sprattman1 (Mar 5, 2008)

All good points and in general (or more so) you are right, I should not be in a small to small. However, depending on the terrain there may be an occasion when it might be adventageous for a short time. 

But what about small to second from the small? Or for that matter I am rubbing when I'm in the small front (39) and the bigger two gears in the back. 

Seems to me that I should have use of all the gears not just the middle 3.


----------

